# testicular tumor



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Has anybody here ever dealt with a testicular tumor on a mouse? I currently have one and it's my very first. It's my best male and he's been with a female for about two weeks and she's very noticeably pregnant so it didn't affect his ability to reproduce...although if I had noticed it two weeks ago I wouldn't have given him a female! He seems fine. There are no vets around who will do neutering on a mouse (they say they're too small), but if he were neutered I wouldn't need him anyway. He'll probably be euthanized soon.

What I wonder is--is testicular cancer as inheritable as breast cancer in females?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've had two in 5 or 6 years.I keep my breeding bucks for all of their natural life more or less and use them plenty.Not many occurances statistically for my mice.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh. So do they still breed after they've developed the tumor?


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Cant help on the tumour inheritance part but just to give another view are you sure its a tumour and not just a swelling from where he has been bitten by the female he is in with?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes they do breed,suppose they only need one.I've also had a few with a lump that at first glance looked like a cancerous lump in the region but turned out to be just above and presumably a hernia.Just slightly off topic,here's a health problem that I've had a few times and don't know the cause.Babies in the nest that are greasy/oily.Have you had any of those.They rarely thrive.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Sarah does it look like they are slightly yellowy on the fur, as if the greasy coat has gotten a little dirty? I've seen this a few times and as far as I know it's E.Coli. The way to get rid of it is just to wipe over the babies with water each day to clean them up - after a few days they seem fine again; presumably it gives mum a hand to get them back to normal.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they do look grubby and unclean.Never skinny but don't grow on to make good mice.Next time I get some I'll try wiping them over.Do you think they are a health risk to people or the other mice.So far its just been the occasional random litter.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I've only ever had two or three litters like this so I am no expert but I would think that it could be transferred to others if you didn't wash your hands. I never had any problems getting ill and neither did any other cages of mice (even the adults in the same tank were unaffected), so it seems that cleanliness is the most important thing.

Here's what Wikipedia has to say: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Escherichia_coli


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll have ago at saving a litter next time then,see how it goes.Thanks for the info.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

no advice or info on male mice testical tumours but ...
about 5 years ago i had a litter of greasy mice and they didnt thrive.. i wondered why they looked greasy, it was almost like a new fur type (like the satin rats) 
I did have a photo of them. * goes to look for photos of greasy mice*


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks yall. When I've encountered greasy babies like that I generally cull them. I cull most illnesses pretty quickly, so I'm not very useful here, I'm afraid...


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I cull them as well but I've always wondered what it was and I've heard most people say they've had them.As is always the case,its a precious litter that succumbs.


----------

